# Where is the Octopus?



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

What make's a marine biologist scream?
http://www.sciencefriday.com/video/08/05/2011/where-s-the-octopus.html


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing! That octopus is like the Predator.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Master of camouflage


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

that's an awesome vid.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Soooo Cool!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

that's fun...
Several times while diving in Indonesia, I have seen mimic octopus, and as their name implies, they mimic. I've seen them pretend to be sole/flounder, and mantis shrimp. It's quite amazing to see!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

holy crap!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zartan of the Sea world


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a great video find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cerebrous (Jan 30, 2013)

Too bad they are so hard to keep but I would love a dedicated ceph tank


----------

